
Bi-directional, real-time Intercom-Slack integration - rekoros
https://sameroom.io/blog/bi-directional-real-time-intercom-slack-integration/
======
brazeon
I can see this working when the entire team does support, but when you have
dedicated support/outreach people they will likely prefer Intercom webapp.

